# Well make ya Famous



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats right the New York Giants are gonna be famous after Satarday night as the Team the Patriots beat to become 16-0. As always I envite fans from around the leage to come and enjoy this display of perfection and sportsmanship. Stop wishing the Pats will lose, stop torturing yourselfs give up on you pretender team " they gave up on you" and join Patriot Nation in celebrating the Greatest team to ever take the field!!


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I think there's a good chance the Pat's will choke in the playoffs. :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The reason that the rest of the sporting country hates the Pats, is Belicheks attitude. He is so damn arrogant and smug. He is the kind of guy that you love if he is on your side but hate if he is on the other side. I would really love to see how he would react if he was faced with a losing season?? Maybe he never will be but it would be fun to watch. He might explode........Literally!!!!! :lol:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

djleye said:


> The reason that the rest of the sporting country hates the Pats, is Belicheks attitude. He is so damn arrogant and smug.


Kind of like Bore. 224! :lol:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

taddy1340 said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> > The reason that the rest of the sporting country hates the Pats, is Belicheks attitude. He is so damn arrogant and smug.
> ...


I know what you guys mean. I think that Belicheks attitude is a product of his success, which I'm no longer sure is well deserved after spygate. It's like...he acts so humble, but you know it's BS, so he comes across as even more conceited and smug. It reminds me of Bono. :lol: If I were ever to meet an individual like that face to face, hypothetically, I think I'd have to deck him. I'm just not sure I could stop myself. It's one of my biggest pet peeves.

Bore, I know you like to feed the rest of us crap and it's mostly just in jest and good nature....but I hope that when it comes down to the nitty gritty the Pats fans don't actually feel that way. I'll be the first to acknowledge that what they're doing is special and that they are one of the best teams of all time, but some humility would be nice. When everyone's giving such high praise there's no reason to soak it all in and rub it in their faces. I'm not saying that you're doing that, since this seems to all be in good fun, but those kind of fans (and people in general) bug me.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

The NFL caved and now they are going to be on CBS and NBC instead of just the NFL Network.

I will be rooting for the Giants mostly to make it more fun when my son (who likes the Pats) and I watch the game, that way I can root against him build up his competitiveness.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

djleye said:


> I would really love to see how he would react if he was faced with a losing season?? Maybe he never will be but it would be fun to watch. He might explode........Literally!!!!! :lol:


He was a bigtime loser at Cleveland.....losing record and got fired.Another example of.....the players make the coach.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

KEN W said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> > I would really love to see how he would react if he was faced with a losing season?? Maybe he never will be but it would be fun to watch. He might explode........Literally!!!!! :lol:
> ...


That is precisely how simple it is. Coaches don't matter in any sport, at any level. 8)

I find Belichick's tongue-in-cheek arrogance to be humorous...

"Great game, awesome."


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

I disagree that coaches don't matter. I think they may get a little too much credit when they when and they get blammed to much when they lose. However, having been in sports throughout highschool and a couple of years in college I can attest to the fact that coaches do matter. They can get you in the right frame of mind, motivate and provide structure, etc.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Your'e right....coaches do matter with the right players.....Put Belichek with a poor team.....say Miami or some of the other bottom feeders and he wouldn't last any longer than who is there now.Evidence,like I said is Belichek coaching at Cleveland.

Now give him a few years,not tolerable in most (win now) NFL cities and let him draft the players he wants.....big difference......but again Players make the coach unless you give him time to get the right players.

I would bet there are 31 other head coaches who would trade places with him right now and win just as well as he is.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

So, did the players "make the coach" for the 1998 Minnesota Vikings?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Definetly.....he bombed in Arizona.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

True, but they were who he thought they were!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Bucky Goldstein said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > djleye said:
> ...


Wrong Damn Wrong, I would trade the whole team before Belicheck!! Put Belicheck on Miami and he will win a superbowl in 3 or 4 years!! When Belicheck took over the Patriots the Patriots were falling apart as a result of Pete Carrol running what Bill parcels did to the Ground.

That mentality is why the rest of the leage sucks!! I am sure they agree with you.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

johnsona said:


> taddy1340 said:
> 
> 
> > djleye said:
> ...


 :beer: Yeah its all in good fun! Heck I don't even know what I am talking about half the time but hey, "is that not a fan's job"?

2 hours till kick off :rock: Gotta got fry up some wings!! Later!


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Giants came to play so far.

Bore has to be a little nervous.

Gumbel and Collinsworth are horrible commentators.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

da*nit


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> Gumbel and Collinsworth are horrible commentators.


They are worse than the homers for the goofers.

Now lets hope the Colts can knock them out.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Gumbel and Collinsworth are horrible commentators.


"Last week, Bryant Gumbel removed himself from the NFL Network's commentating lineup due to a sore throat. That's a good thing, because now he can suck on a lozenge instead of on my TV set."

--Frank Caliendo


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

16-0 :jammin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bore.....you didn't read all I said above....."Now give him a few years,not tolerable in most (win now) NFL cities and let him draft the players he wants.....big difference......but again Players make the coach unless you give him time to get the right players."

I stand by my earlier statement and you agree :beer: ......" Put Belicheck on Miami and he will win a superbowl in 3 or 4 years.In other words give a coach 3-5 years and the right players and he can win.

I still think the 1985 Bears are the best all-time team......great defense beats great offense evry time. 8)


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Anyone else notice how close Gumbel was to Collinsworth all of the time. It looked like he wanted to kiss him...they are TERRIBLE!!!


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

When did Gumbel's head get so small?


----------

